# Quarantining New Fish



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

So, I'm wondering - do you?

If so, how long? Do you have any special techniques? Any horror stories?

For myself, I quarantine for at least 2 weeks but usually 1 month. I don't medicate unless I see a reason. I do 2 30 % water changes per week. My quarantine aquarium is a 30 gallon square (one of the old Big Al's tanks), subdued lighting, no substrate, sponge and Fluval 1 filtration. I generally keep it a little warmer than other tanks, but that changes depending on the residents.

Dominic


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

i usually QT for 2 weeks minimum, up to 3 (unless any fish are showing signs of illness, then I'll leave them in longer and medicate). I just have a little 10gallon tank with a heater and sponge filter in it. I usually do 50% water changes every other day, since it's quite a little tank.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Most fish 4 weeks. Discus 6 weeks.I have a bb 30g tank with a sponge filter and heater.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ugh i dont.. and should.. and learning the hard way... lol


----------



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't and to be brutaly honest haven't really had all that many issues. I know I should, esp with marine, but haven't really got the space for another tank.

JG


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeah - that's the thing. Many people don't quarantine until they get hit in a major way - then it becomes something of a religion. Saltwater would definitely be harder, space wise. Most freshwater can be quarantined in a 20 gallon or even less.

I lost an entire group of Tropheus because I didn't quarantine.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Mhmm... I've litterally gone years with no issues till now.. 

Now i cant bring anything in.. and my main show tank has litterally become the quarentine tank.. >.>


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

It depends on the source I get new fish from.

I never used to QT my fish, but have read on forums of people loosing tanks full of angel babies to a new addition  I started QT most of the fish I get.

I have purchased fish at auctions.....unknown sources.....or the odd time an lfs......they would bein QT for 4 weeks min. Even from friends I have put the fish I get in a seperate tank when I can.....not really for QT, but it doesn't hurt to watch them for a few weeks.

When someone buys fish from me and says they are going to QT them I don't have a problem with that. Sometimes it give my fish the chance to get a bit bigger before going into an existing tank and that is a help for them. 


It is a good idea, but not always possible. If I know I'm going to get new fish I make sure I have a spare tank.....before auctions I try to think what fish I can move to create a QT tank if I need it.


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

I've never QT my fish and never had any issues. I have a 40 gallon freshwater and do 25% water change every week. I have 2 canister filters (xp3 and eheim classic 2213- my water is crystal clear). When I buy my fish I look very careful at the tank they're being held. I observe their behaviour, look at the cleanliness of the tank, look for any dead fish etc. I've had fish die but I'm pretty sure of old age. I'm looking to start a saltwater tank soon then maybe I will start to QT.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I can tell you that I've worked in pet stores where all of the fish looked perfect at one moment and started dropping like flies the next. Observation is very important before buying, but it's also easy to be fooled.

Quarantine is the way.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes... I agree with you there west. I used to be and still am quite a picky buyer when it comes to fish.

I picked up some what looked to be perfect guppie a few ago and now am dealing with a huge outbreak.. Its killed half of my fish, including about 60% of my betta collection. 

And from what i have been talking with people.. There is nothing i can do about it but leave the infested tanks till everything dies out or ...seems to go away. I am still not adding anything to my main tanks.

It was sucha bummer...and like i said. A very hard lesson. Honestly if this didnt happen i would still be saying i never need to QT.. 

Kinda like trying to tell a teen what to do.. LOL They.. will only usually learn after the fact 

What do you guys do with your QT tanks after a fish has passed the qt period. Do you break the tank down? or is this just one that runs all the time in the basement or somthing?


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I always have mine running. It's not just a quarantine tank, but it's a hospital tank too. I have two separate filters in it when there are fish. In between, I drain the tank and replace the water. I remove the filters, clean them, set one up in an established tank and the other I put back in the hospital tank. When I have new residents for the quarantine / hospital, I move the second filter back from the established tank to the quarantine, which means that I don't have to worry about new tank syndrome.

The important thing is not to allow myself to be tempted to turn the hospital into a full time residence.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

it depends on where i get my fish from.. someitmes if i know a shop mix all their species of fish.. i will quarantine.. or even just not buy and look somewhere else. There are very professional shops here.. they tell you to not buy (maybe its because i know them so damn well) and i know they know their stuff.. still.. i know i should.. 
so i do quarantine.. but only if im going to dump this fish into a tank of rare fishes..
if i buy 40cent fishes..and im misxing them with 50cent fishes.. i dont bother..
but if i buy $5 fish and im mixing them with $9 fish.. then i would.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

My Qt tank often becomes the permanent home, but when I take a tank down I steralize it with bleach, rinse well and let dry if I can before setting it up again. If I don't have the time for it to dry out I add extra dechlorinator and toss a few guppies (sorry guppy lovers) in to make sure it is safe.

I just use an established sponge filter to set up the tank again. I have purchased fish and not QT'd them, but don't like to.


----------

